# [ODMP] Albuquerque Police Department, New Mexico ~ August 18, 2005



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Albuquerque Police Department was killed in the line of duty on August 18, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17847*


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

rest in peace.


----------

